# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Ziekte van Crohn - Artikels

## Agnes574

Ziekte van Crohn & Colitis Ulcerosa : voldoende eten is de boodschap 

De ziekte van Crohn en colitis ulcerosa, twee zogeheten 'langdurige inflammatoire darmziekten', komen steeds vaker voor en treffen vooral jongvolwassenen. Zij worden ook wel chronische inflammatoire (= ontstekingsachtige) darmziekten genoemd. In het engels wordt de term IBD, Inflammatory Bowel Disease, gebruikt. Leven met zo'n darmziekte, zowel als de dagelijkse confrontatie met mensen die aan een darmziekte lijden, roept vele vragen en onzekerheden op. 

De ziekte van Crohn is een langdurige ontsteking van de darm die alle darmsegmenten kan treffen. Vooral het uiteinde van de dikke en de dunne darm, maar ook andere delen van het maagdarmstelsel kunnen worden aangetast. Vaak gaat de ziekte gepaard met vernauwingen van de darm, abcessen en fistels (waarbij een abnormale verbinding tot stand komt tussen de darm en andere organen of de huid) en zweertjes in de mond. In zeldzame gevallen treft de ziekte ook andere lichaamsdelen, zoals de gewrichten, de ogen of de lever.
De ziekte komt vooral voor bij mensen tussen 15 en 40 jaar oud, maar ze kan ook vroeger of later in het leven de kop op steken. De ziekte van Crohn komt even vaak bij mannen als bij vrouwen voor. De ziekte is de laatste jaren in opmars : men schat dat in West-Europa 6 mensen op 100.000 aan de ziekte lijden. Het is een typische beschavingsziekte die bijna uitsluitend in de geïndustrialiseerde wereld voorkomt en die meer wordt gezien bij een stedelijke bevolking dan op het platteland. 

Colitis ulcerosa is een chronische, oppervlakkige ontsteking van de dikke darm met vorming van zweren. De ontsteking breidt nooit uit naar andere delen van het maagdarmstelsel. De ziekte begint typisch op jonge leeftijd, vaak tussen 20 en 30 jaar. Mannen en vrouwen worden even vaak getroffen. 

Klachten 
Mensen met de ziekte van Crohn hebben vooral maagdarmklachten. Doorgaans gaat het dan om krampen, diarree, misselijkheid, gewichtsverlies en een verminderde eetlust. Deze klachten gaan op en af: een Crohnpatiënt kan zich maanden goed voelen, om dan plots weer geconfronteerd te worden met een ‘opstoot’. Na verloop van tijd kunnen bijkomende problemen de kop op steken waaronder bloedarmoede, gewrichtspijnen en anale ongemakken (o.a. anale fistels).

Ook bij colitis ulcerosa verschillen de klachten sterk van patiënt tot patiënt. Soms blijft de ziekte zeer mild, maar ze kan ook erg agressief zijn. De ziekte verloopt in opstoten en klachtenvrije periodes. Het meest typische beeld is diarree vermengd met bloed, slijm en etter. Vaak is er een al dan niet ‘valse’ stoelgangsnood. In ernstige gevallen komen daarnaast nog bloedarmoede, moeheid en vermagering voor. Soms zijn er ook klachten buiten de darm, bijvoorbeeld aan ogen, gewrichten en huid.

Oorzaak onbekend 
De onmiddellijke oorzaak van de ziekte van Crohn is niet gekend. Men weet wél dat het gaat om een overdreven reactie van de darm tegen stoffen die vermoedelijk bij iedereen in de darm aanwezig zijn. In normale omstandigheden worden deze stoffen goed verdragen, terwijl patiënten met de ziekte van Crohn abnormaal hevig op deze stoffen reageren. Deze - vermoedelijk genetisch bepaalde - afweerreactie lokt op haar beurt een hele reeks reacties uit die leiden tot de ontsteking van de darm. Door deze ontsteking wordt de opname van nog méér stoffen uit de darm mogelijk, zodat men in een vicieuze cirkel belandt.

Hoewel de darminhoud ongetwijfeld een belangrijke rol speelt in het ontstaan en het onderhouden van de ziekte van Crohn, heeft men tot op heden nog geen oorzakelijk verband gevonden tussen bepaalde voedingsstoffen en de ontwikkeling van Crohn.

Bepaalde onderzoeken wijzen wel op het verband tussen een hoog gebruik van geraffineerde suikers en het ontstaan van de ziekte. Ook het toenemend verbruik van ontbijtgranen (type cornflakes) werd in verband gebracht met de toename van de ziekte van Crohn, maar hiervoor bestaan geen afdoende bewijzen. Ook de mogelijke invloed van kleur- en bewaarstoffen in de voeding die vaak met de vinger worden gewezen, kon niet worden aangetoond.
Roken speelt onmiskenbaar een rol in het ziekteverloop. Bij rokers zijn de ongemakken en ontstekingsverschijnselen duidelijk ernstiger dan bij niet-rokers. 

Ook de precieze oorzaak van colitis ulcerosa is onbekend. Naast een onmiskenbare erfelijke factor, komt ook hier een onevenwichtig afweersysteem in het darmslijmvlies om de hoek kijken. Opvallend is dat de ziekte vaak begint bij mensen die stoppen met roken. Ook heeft men vastgesteld dat nicotine de ongemakken veroorzaakt door deze ziekte soms vermindert. Omdat roken echter een heleboel schadelijke effecten heeft op de gezondheid (vooral op hart en bloedvaten), zal men colitis ulcerosa patiënten niet aanbevelen het roken te hervatten. 

Rol van de voeding 
In tegenstelling tot wat nog vaak wordt gezegd en geschreven, is een specifiek dieet bij de ziekte van Crohn of colitis ulcerosa niet gewenst, tenzij bij ernstige verteringsstoornissen of na een heelkundige ingreep.

- Volgens de huidige wetenschappelijk kennis kan men stellen dat, in plaats van een beperkende voeding, vooral moet worden gestreefd naar een gevarieerde voeding die smaakvol én gezond is. Alleen rauwe groenten en vruchten worden beter vermeden tijdens de periodes van opstoot , omdat ze de gasvorming, krampen en diarree nog stimuleren. Ook gashoudende dranken zouden die klachten doen toenemen.

- De voeding moet energie- en eiwitrijk, maar relatief vetarm zijn. Om dit te realiseren is deskundig dieetadvies noodzakelijk. 
Energierijk. Veel Crohnpatiënten zijn onvoldoende of onevenwichtig gevoed. Hiervoor bestaan verschillende redenen, zoals een gebrek aan eetlust en de angst voor de buikkrampen en de diarree die door een maaltijd worden uitgelokt. Bovendien vergt de ziekte zelf heel veel energie en worden de voedselbestanddelen maar heel gebrekkig en beperkt opgenomen. Dit is vooral een probleem bij kinderen en jongeren die tijdens de groei juist extra energie nodig hebben. Groeiachterstand en en verlate puberteit ten gevolge van ondervoeding, zijn dan ook frequente symptomen van de ziekte van Crohn en colitis ulcerosa. Bij kinderen zijn het dikwijls de eerste en enige tekenen van de ziekte.
De opname van voldoende energie is dus cruciaal. Voor opgroeiende kinderen moet een dagelijkse voeding van 3500 tot 4000 kcal per dag worden nagestreefd.
De beste manier om de nodige energie en voedingsstoffen op te nemen, is meerdere keren per dag kleine hoeveelheden te eten. Op die manier beperkt men de hoeveelheid voedsel en afvalstoffen die door de darm moet worden verwerkt.
Eiwitrijk De ziekte veroorzaakt immers een verhoogd verbruik en een verhoogd verlies van eiwitten doorheen de ontstoken darmwand.
Vetarm. Algemeen wordt aangeraden om het vetgebruik te beperken tot ongeveer 70 g per dag.

Vezelrijk of vezelarm? Dat is nog steeds een punt van discussie. Een beperking van de vezelinname biedt zeker voordelen bij patiënten met vernauwde darmsegmenten, buikkrampen en hevige diarree. Maar anderzijds kan een hogere inname van oplosbare vezels (zoals guargom en pectine) de darmdoorvoer versnellen.
Bij patiënten met frequente, waterige stoelgang kan het bovendien een gunstig effect hebben doordat deze vezels het vocht vasthouden.

Vitamines en mineralen. Een extra inname van vitamine D en calcium is meestal aangewezen, vooral voor patiënten die met corticoïden worden behandeld, om de botontkalking tegen te gaan die vaak door deze geneesmiddelen wordt veroorzaakt.
Wanneer het laatste uiteinde van de dunne darm sterk is aangetast of werd weggenomen, zijn supplementen van foliumzuur en vitamine B12 noodzakelijk.
Wanneer de patiënt gewoon kan eten, zijn supplementen van zink, magnesium, fosfor en oligo-elementen zelden noodzakelijk. Deze supplementen zijn wél belangrijk voor mensen die enkel kunstmatig via het bloed worden gevoed.

IJzertekort is bij Crohnpatiënten heel frequent. Zij verliezen namelijk veel ijzer door de bloedende letsels, terwijl ze anderzijds minder ijzer opnemen door de uitgebreide letsels in de dunne darm. In de meeste gevallen zijn ijzersupplementen dan ook aangewezen. In zeldzame gevallen moet het ijzer parenteraal (intramusculair) worden toegediend.

Wàt men eet, wordt het best bepaald door de zieke zelf, in functie van het klachtenpatroon. Voedingsmiddelen die duidelijk last veroorzaken, kunnen maar beter worden vermeden.
Toch mag niet elke opflakkering van klachten automatisch op rekening worden geschreven van het laatst gegeten voedingsmiddel. Op die manier zou de lijst van "te mijden levensmiddelen" immers te lang worden, met een erg eenzijdig voedingspatroon als gevolg.

- Een beperking van melkprodukten is alleen verantwoord wanneer de overgevoeligheid voor deze produkten duidelijk is aangetoond. Melk en melkprodukten vormen immers een zeer belangrijke bron van calcium en eiwitten. Zure melkprodukten (zoals yoghurt of karnemelk) geven doorgaans minder last omdat ze minder melksuiker (lactose) bevatten. Ter vervanging van melk kunnen eventueel met calcium verrijkte soyaprodukten worden gebruikt.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

(VERVOLG)

Sondevoeding 
Wanneer de patiënt ernstig ziek is, of wanneer grote delen van de darm werden weggenomen, wordt het onmogelijk om alleen via de maaltijden voldoende energie op te nemen. In die gevallen is (tijdelijk) sondevoeding aangewezen.
Deze voeding bestaat uit gedeeltelijk tot vrijwel volledig verteerde voedingsstoffen (zgn. astronautenvoeding) die veel beter door de dunne darm worden opgenomen. Omwille van haar slechte smaak, wordt deze voeding toegediend via een smalle sonde die langs de neus en de achterkant van de keel tot in de maag wordt gevoerd. Wanneer ze enkel als bijvoeding wordt toegediend, gebeurt dit meestal 's nachts.
Deze enterale voeding kan bij volwassene en kinderen een verbetering van de ziektetoestand (remissie ) teweegbrengen. Ze bevordert ook de groei bij kinderen die groeiachterstand hebben opgelopen. De doeltreffendheid van deze voeding hangt echter af van de mate waarin de patiënt deze voeding verdraagt, en van zijn vermogen om deze voeding gedurende een lange periode te gebruiken.

Kan voeding deze ziekten genezen ? 
Sommige mensen geloven dat het weglaten van bepaalde voedingsmiddelen de ziekte van Crohn of colitis ulcerosa zou kunnen genezen of minstens de acute opstoten zou kunnen voorkomen. Voedingsmiddelen die in dat verband vaak geciteerd worden, zijn o.m. koffie, alcohol, specerijen, rauw fruit, noten, koolsoorten, uien, prei, tomaten, enz.

Vooral in Groot-Brittannië werden enkele studies met dit eliminatiedieet uitgevoerd. Eerst krijgen de patiënten een vloeibaar elementair dieet, waaraan stap voor stap normale voedingsprodukten worden toegevoegd. Produkten die klachten veroorzaken, worden weggelaten. Dergelijk eliminatiedieet zou de duur van de acute opstoten kunnen beperken en de frequentie ervan verminderen. Maar de resultaten van de studies zijn niet eensluidend zodat men hieruit moeilijk besluiten kan trekken. Een dergelijk eliminatiedieet is bovendien een voor de patiënt zeer belastende therapie.

Polyonverzadigde vetzuren die vooral in visolie voorkomen, zouden door hun ontstekingsremmende eigenschappen, de ziekte gunstig kunnen beïnvloeden. Visoliesupplementen (bij de apotheker te koop) kunnen dus wel zinvol zijn. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Wat moeten patiënten met de ziekte van Crohn eten?

De ziekte van Crohn is een chronische ontstekingsziekte van de darm, waarvan de oorzaak nog niet helemaal duidelijk is. Deze aandoening heeft gevolgen voor het dagelijkse leven van de personen die eraan lijden. Elke dag worden mensen met de ziekte van Crohn geconfronteerd met problemen zoals diarree en buikpijn, waardoor ze geneigd zijn een hele reeks voedingsmiddelen te mijden... tot ze soms zelfs ondervoed geraken! 


Geen mirakeldieet 

In de hoop hun dagelijks leven beduidend te verbeteren, gaan patiënten met de 
ziekte van Crohn of andere ziektebeelden met darmontstekingen vaak op zoek 
naar een mirakeldieet om de symptomen te milderen of een sterke heropflakkering van 
de ziekte te voorkomen. Sommigen mijden vet, anderen weren melkproducten, vlees, 
suiker of zelfs bepaalde groenten en fruit. Deze overdreven beperkingen veroorzaken 
vaak allerlei tekorten en de patiënten weten niet meer wie ze moeten geloven of welk 
voedingspatroon ze moeten volgen.

Eigenlijk is voor mensen met de ziekte van Crohn geen enkel voedingsmiddel 
strikt verboden en kan geen enkel voedingsmiddel de ziekte verergeren of een 
opflakkering veroorzaken. Patiënten met de ziekte van Crohn kunnen dus de 
meeste gerechten verdragen.


Enkele aanbevelingen 

Tijdens crisisperioden kunnen bepaalde voedingsadviezen helpen om de symptomen te 
beperken. Zo wordt aanbevolen om: 

-mager vlees, vis en eieren te eten die goed worden verdragen en bijdragen tot een 
vermindering van de symptomen;
-lichtere maaltijden te bereiden en vaker dan normaal te eten;
-fruit en groenten te koken, zodat hun vezels beter verteerbaar worden;
-voldoende water te drinken (8 tot 10 glazen per dag) als compensatie voor het vocht 
dat door de diarree verloren gaat;
-de consumptie van melkproducten te beperken, met uitzondering van yoghurt en 
kaas; 
-voedingsmiddelen te mijden die tijdens de vertering fermenteren, zoals kool, 
peulvruchten, rauwe groenten of groenten met harde vezels zoals rapen, peren of 
radijzen.

Er bestaat dus geen dieet dat tot op de letter moet worden gevolgd. De patiënt moet 
vanuit zijn ervaring voedingsmiddelen weren die hem niet bevallen. Als de 
voedingsintoleranties zich opstapelen en voortduren, is het beter een 
voedingsdeskundige te raadplegen die kan voorkomen dat er tekorten ontstaan. 

Judith Lachterman, gezondheidsjournaliste
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Ziekte van crohn

De plaatselijke ontsteking van het slijmvlies van de dunne darm of de ziekte van Crohn wordt ook ileitis terminalis of ileitis regionalis genoemd. 

Inleiding
De ziekte kan in alle gedeelten van de dikke darm en in uitzonderingsgevallen ook in de dikke darm voorkomen, maar meestal in het laatste deel van de dunne darm, het terminale ileum.

De ziekte komt voor bij betrekkelijk jonge mensen tussen de twintig en veertig jaar. De oorzaak is onbekend, maar er bestaan talloze theorieën. In sommige families komt de ziekte opvallend veel voor. Met moleculair onderzoek is men erin geslaagd een specifiek gen voor de ziekte aan te tonen. Men ziet de aandoening vooral in noordelijke streken en in de Angelsaksische landen.



Symptomen
De verschijnselen van het maag-darmkanaal staan op de voorgrond. Er zijn echter ook algemene verschijnselen, zoals koorts, vermagering en bloedarmoede. In sommige gevallen komen gewrichtsverschijnselen en oogafwijkingen voor.
Gewoonlijk is er diarree, die in opeenvolgende perioden meer of minder ernstig is.

De patiënt heeft voortdurend buikpijn, die voornamelijk rechtsonder gelokaliseerd is. Soms wordt de ziekte tijdens een operatie wegens acute blindedarmontsteking ontdekt. Vaak treden verschijnselen op die berusten op onvolledige darmafsluiting. Hierbij zwelt de buik op en is de peristaltiek versterkt. De patiënt is dan misselijk en de ontlasting komt met moeite. Deze verschijnselen gaan meestal weer voorbij. Het komt slechts zelden tot een volledige darmafsluiting.
Het ontstaan van fistels is kenmerkend door de ziekte. 

Deze fistels vormen zich tussen de ontstoken darmdelen en de huid, tussen de darmlissen onderling en tussen een ontstoken darmlis en een ander hol orgaan (bijvoorbeeld de blaas). 
Wanneer de ziekte de endeldarm aantast, ontstaan huidfistels naar de anus. Wegens hun sterke neiging tot terugkeren, zijn de fistels moeilijk te behandelen.


Onderzoek
Het röntgenologisch onderzoek, eventueel aangevuld met CT-scan en echografie van de buik, is het belangrijkst. Men maakt foto's van het gehele maag-darmstelsel. De verkregen beelden verschillen naar gelang de ziekte verder is voortgeschreden. In het begin valt de vernauwing van de laatste dunnedarmlis op, deze heeft het aspect van een touwtje.

Vóór de vernauwing is de contrastbegrenzing hobbelig, erna slap en wijd. In een verder stadium zijn fistelgangen te zien. Er wordt altijd endoscopisch onderzoek verricht (proctoscopie en rectoscopie), omdat de ziekte ook nogal eens in de endeldarm voorkomt. Van de bloedbevindingen is de sterk verhoogde bezinkingssnelheid opmerkelijk. Deze wijst op een ernstige ontsteking. Voorts is er bloedarmoede.


Beloop en prognose
De ziekte verloopt met ups en downs (exacerbaties en remissies). Tijdens een verslechtering voelt de patiënt zich ernstig ziek. De diarree neemt toe en er ontstaat snel vermagering. In deze periode vormen zich de fistels. Betrekkelijk zelden ziet men ook andere complicaties: volledige darmafsluiting (ileus), perforatie van de darm of een bloeding. 

Wanneer darmbloeding optreedt, is deze meestal zeer hevig.
Na de operatieve verwijdering van het ontstoken darmdeel, kan de ontsteking op andere plaatsen opnieuw beginnen. Vaak is het dan ook nodig enkele keren achtereen te opereren. De ontsteking breidt zich uit in de richting van de dikke darm.


Behandeling
Een doelmatige en afdoende behandeling is niet bekend. De behandeling is empirisch en verzachtend (palliatief). Na operatieve verwijdering van een ontstoken darmdeel keert de ziekte in 80-90 procent van de gevallen terug in aan ander darmdeel. Men is dus zeer terughoudend met chirurgische behandelmethoden. Deze komen alleen in aanmerking wanneer de conservatieve therapie volledig faalt.

Conservatieve therapie
Allereerst dient de patiënt, die gewoonlijk ernstig ondervoed is, in een voedingsevenwicht te worden gebracht. Men geeft een vezelarme en eiwitrijke voeding. Het dieet wordt door een ervaren diëtiste samengesteld en aangepast aan de bijzondere smaak en omstandigheden van de patiënt. Bij ernstige ondervoeding wordt gebruik gemaakt van de zogenoemde astronautenvoeding. Die heeft in een klein volume veel voedingswaarde. Bovendien zijn er aan deze voeding vitamines en mineralen toegevoegd.

De krampen van de darm worden met krampopheffende middelen (spasmolytica) en pijnstillende middelen (analgetica) bestreden. Een langdurige behandeling met antibiotica heeft soms een gunstig gevolg. De ontstekingsverschijnselen worden met bijzondere geneesmiddelen onderdrukt. Het zijn middelen die de werking van de bijnier nabootsen: corticosteroïden en immunosuppressieve medicamenten. 

Bij toepassing van deze therapie staat de patiënt bloot aan twee gevaren. Door het langdurige en vaak teleurstellende beloop van de ziekte komt de patiënt in de verleiding op eigen houtje allerlei diëten te gaan proberen. Hierdoor kunnen ernstige voedingstekorten ontstaan. In de tweede plaats geeft de toediening van sterke pijnstillers soms aanleiding tot verslaving. Ook het chronische gebruik van corticosteroïden is niet zonder gevaar.

Operatieve therapie
Ondanks de grote kans op uitbreiding van de ziekte in tot dusver niet aangedane delen van de darm, is men op de duur toch vaak gedwongen een operatie uit te voeren. Het optreden van een darmafsluiting of het ontstaan van fistels naar de huid of naar de urineblaas maakt een operatie zelfs dringend noodzakelijk.

De operatie houdt volledige resectie (verwijdering) van het ontstoken darmdeel in, waarna de gezonde rest van de dunne darm in de dikke darm wordt gehecht. Men kiest daarvoor meestal het opstijgende deel van de dikke darm (colon ascendens). Dit gedeelte onttrekt vocht aan de ontlasting en zodoende blijft de consistentie van de ontlasting min of meer normaal. 

De resectie wordt ruim uitgevoerd, want de ontsteking breidt zich meestal verder uit dan met het blote oog kan worden waargenomen. Niet herstellende fistels naast de anale opening genezen soms wanneer het ontstoken deel van de dunne darm operatief is verwijderd.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Déylanna

Mijn moeder heeft sinds 2004 de ziekte van Crohn.
Zij kreeg last van die ziekte op de leeftijd van 58.
De artsen zeiden dat het vrij weinig voorkomt dat iemand die rond de zestig zit, nu pas de ziekte van Cronh krijgt en er nooit eerder wat van heeft gemerkt.
Ze is twee keer opgenomen geweest omdat de ontstekingen in de darmen zeer heftig kwamen opzetten. (ze heeft de ontstekingen op de schakel van de dikke naar de dunne darm) Ze gebruikt nu medicijnen om de ontlasting dikker te maken omdat ze anders altijd diarree heeft. Vorig jaar heeft ze twee dagen lang last van bloedverlies gehad. 
Van gewichtsverlies heeft ze gelukkig geen last. Ze blijft gewoon op haar oude gewicht,
maar ze heeft wel geregeld een opvlamming van de ontstekingen.
Het is echt een hele vervelende aandoening van de darmen.

liefs
Déy

----------


## zirus

De oorzaak van de ziekte van Crohn wordt door sommige artsen gezocht in het voedsel. Vooral het fabrieksmatig geproduceerde voedsel bevat stoffen die op lange termijn tot klachten kunnen leiden van het darmstelsel. Er ontstaat een overmatige groei van slechte bacterien en schimmels die de darm irriteren en perforeren waardoor ontstekingen ontstaan. Wanneer het voedsel patroon niet aangepast wordt, kan dit verder ontaarden.
Voor zover ik weet zijn er middelen die de symtomen kunnen onderdrukken, maar de oorzaak niet aanpakken. Velen vestigen hoop op toekomstig medicijn, maar de oorzaak moet voornamelijk worden gezocht in goed voedsel, het zgn slowfood, of het zelf klaarmaken en bereiden van voedsel.

Een van de beste 'medicijn' die de oorzaak aanpakt, is dagelijks een halve tot een hele liter kefir van volle biomelk of bij lactose gevoeligheid, geitemelk, een probioticum van de bovenste plank en al duizenden jaren in gebruik en ongeevenaard.
En om de behandeling af te maken is een dieet te vinden op www.makersdiet.nl, dat specifiek gericht is op het gezond maken van het darmstelsel binnen 6-12 maanden.
Succes op uw gezondheid.

----------


## afra1213

De ziekte van Crone is niet te genezen, dit komt omdat de specialist niet 
weet dat de invloed van de lever hierop het belangrijkste orgaan is. 
De oorsprong is een teveel aan zenuwen. 
De ziekte van Crone zijn chronische ontstekingen in de darmen dit zou 
alleen te genezen zijn als de artsen ook op de lever te werken. 
* 
Aambeien in de darmen is een probleem in de darmen, maar wordt ook veroorzaakt door de lever. Allergie, exeem en netelroos komt door het storen van lever net als het de werkelijke oorzaak van spataderen.

----------


## Jackz

Aangenomen dat de lever verstoort is in zijn werking, waardoor zou dat weer worden veroorzaakt? Vervolgens krijg je een slechte werking van de pancreas, waardoor weer pancreas onsteking en/of pancreaskanker kan ontstaan, kortom het kan uitstralen naar allerlei organen die daardoor een slechte werking kunnen krijgen enz. enz.
Als de darmvlokken zodanig zijn aangetast dat lidtekenweefsel ontstaat door een te ver gevorderde onsteking, dan ben ik dat met je eens, dat dat gedeelte niet kan genezen, maar de ontsteking kan m.i. wel gestopt worden door goed voedsel en dan met name de probiotica. De pH is zodanig dat slechte bacterien daar niet in kunnen gedijen, terwijl de goede bacterien zoals de lacto- en bifidobacterien daarin wel prima kunnen gedijen.
Is de darmhuid te ver beschadigd kan afsluiting of bijna afsluiting volgen, dan is het leven met pijn of operatief ingrijpen noodzakelijk, terwijl een goede voedsel verwerking erg penibel gaat worden, afhankelijk van hoeveel gezonde darm je nog verhoud. Ben je meer dan 40% van je darmvlokken kwijt, dan wordt een goede werking van je darmen erg moeilijk.
Zelf heb ik een enorme verbetering van mijn gezondheid ondervonden evenals een aantal anderen.

----------

